# State Farm Ins.



## Snow Jaw (Aug 17, 2003)

Any of you plowers using state farm ins for snow plowing?
and how much you can go up to 500,000 or 1,000,000?
any of you tried to get ins from State Farm Ins?

After that I will be hunting for some Ins.


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

I have State Farm - 1M GL for snow plowing


----------



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

We use State Farm as well. Had good luck with them on rates and they are always very helpful. Just have to find a branch office that you feel comfortable with.


----------



## SnowProGRES (Sep 7, 2003)

I have all my trucks insured under state farm, but they have diligently informed me for several years when i inquire annually that they are not writing any commercial liability insurance, but i live in NY and the whole state pays for the astronomical losses insurance companies take in NYC. I hope they can help you, overall i like dealing with the company.


----------

